

Show HN: OptionSpace – All your OS X apps' menus, instantly made smarter - mmorris
https://optionspace.co/

======
mmorris
This is my latest side project. I mostly built it to scratch my own itch -- I
wanted to have something like the Sublime Text Command Palette, but in all my
apps.

Of course, there are a ton of features I'd like to add to it, but I've been
using it for the last few weeks and I find it pretty handy (though I'm a bit
biased!).

Hope someone out there finds it useful!

